

Why Linear Search Is Better Than Binary Search - Shenglong
http://posterous.com/#spaces/shenglong/posts/70628387

======
ColinWright
I'm confused - this seems to be about posterous spaces - what does it have to
do with binary and linear search?

 _Added in edit: I guess the correct item is here:_
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3005652>

